# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [xubuntu] How to auto-login on xubuntu 14.04

## mmf2

Hey.

I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 and I'm interested in logging in directly to the desktop. I've, in my user settings, my account configured not to ask for a password on login. However, I still need to press "enter", which kind of annoyes me.

Is there a way to boot directly to the desktop? 

PS: My title is kind of bad, perhaps you (an admin) should change it to something more descriptive.

----------


## zika

> PS: My title is kind of bad, perhaps you (an admin) should change it to something more descriptive.


You can change title for Yourself (advanced editor)...

----------


## mmf2

> You can change title for Yourself (advanced editor)...


I don't know what to write...

----------


## steeldriver

I'm not on 14.04 yet, but it sounds like you set up _nopasswdlogin_ rather than _autologin_ (they are different things)

If things haven't changed too much then you should be able to configure lightdm (which I *think* is used by Xubuntu) for autologin either by editing the lightdm.conf file or by using the lightdm-set-defaults utility



```
sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --autologin username
```

See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autologin

----------


## mmf2

> I'm not on 14.04 yet, but it sounds like you set up _nopasswdlogin_ rather than _autologin_ (they are different things)
> 
> If things haven't changed too much then you should be able to configure lightdm (which I *think* is used by Xubuntu) for autologin either by editing the lightdm.conf file or by using the lightdm-set-defaults utility
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --autologin username
> ```
> ...


Hey steeldriver. Thank's for the help but unfortunately, it did not work. When I try that, it says "command not found".

----------


## Elfy

Quick check found 

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+changelog




> - Remove lightdm-set-defaults and gdmflexiserver.


I did have a quick play last night with this - setting in users and groups to not want password at login, adding autologin to the lightdm.conf - just ended up with no authentication and no way seemingly at the login to do so.

----------


## mmf2

> Quick check found 
> 
> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+changelog
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a quick play last night with this - setting in users and groups to not want password at login, adding autologin to the lightdm.conf - just ended up with no authentication and no way seemingly at the login to do so.


So, if I understand correctly, by deleting lightdm-set-defaults and gdmflexiserver I'll accomplish what I want?

----------


## Elfy

No idea, I didn't try it. If you break it you get to keep both bits at least. Try it in a vm  :Smile:

----------


## mmf2

I don't feel very comfortable trying something like that.. I hate to break my OS! 

Btw, does your trash icon also bug when not empty?

----------


## AndyGaskell

I was reading this thread and got auto-login working ok in Xubuntu 14.04

I think in older version of Xubuntu, 11.10, for example, the lightdm conf files was at "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" (as per soloution at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527) but now it is at "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf".

So, I just changed this from...




> [SeatDefaults]
> user-session=xubuntu


...to...




> [SeatDefaults]
> user-session=xubuntu
> autologin-user=cfi-user


...and now it is logging in fine.  My username is "cfi-user", so change that to yours.  "cfi-user" might seem an odd name, but this is an embedded customer service kiosk thing.

----------


## coffeecat

14.04 is now released. 

Thread closed.

----------

